# Blood left after using the washroom.



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

She just started exhibiting these symptoms earlier this week actually probably 3 days ago. We just got her 2 weeks ago and are inexperienced owners. I switched her food from no name cat food too a hedgehog food by browns. I also found out she ate a litter maybe 3 months before we got her. She is also exhibiting respiratory systems that have seemed to clear up for the most part after putting a blanket over her aquarium with a heating pad on the side of the tank beside her hut. I understand she needs to see a vet and she will be seeing one as soon as holiday hours are over (I can't find an emergency vet close by.)

So, I'm wondering if theres anything I can do to help her out and what could possible be wrong. This blood is really bothering me. The first time we spotted it looked really bad and ever since then it hasn't been bad like that but, there is still blood. I checked her this morning and after her pee right around her private area there was a patch of blood I wiped her down and I just checked her again before posting and no blood. As soon as I put her down she ran instantly for her water dish and then food dish. She's eating like a tank and drinking lots. 

I'm really hoping this isn't a respiratory problem that spread to an infection in her bladder or something. Again, she will be seeing a vet hopefully tomorrow as soon as they are open she'll be going in. Please don't be condesending and judge me I'm new to this and it looks like people here are also from another community I tried to get help at.


----------



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

I also just wanted too add after she just finished eating she kind of just laid there in her food dish. Is this normal behaviour? She did get back up and moving again went and got a drink and came back to her food dish. Is there a possibility I am feeding her too much? I usually fill up her little metal dish and let her eat when she chooses.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder if the blood is an indication of an uterine problem. But you'll need to get her to a vet as soon as you can. There could be an infection, cancer, or something else going on that needs to be treated soon before it becomes a systemic issue.

Brown's hedgehog food isn't a good food. In fact you probably won't find a hedgehog food sold in a store that is worth the money it costs. There are a couple that I would consider adding as a small part of a mix of quality cat foods. Look in the diet section for the pinned thread by Reaper. Reaper has posted a list of cat foods that are made of quality ingredients and are in an appropriate fat/protein range for hedgehogs. The last time I looked at Browns food it actually was quite inappropriate for hedgehogs. I think it may have even contained ingredients that were dangerous. Most of us use 2-3 foods to mix together.

Most hedgehogs will not over eat. You'll find the majority of us free feed our hedgehogs. Do you have a wheel for the hedgehog? If not, get an appropriate wheel. 

How is her activity levels and her weight? Any changes in either? Hedgehogs hide illness extremely well. By the time you start to see symptoms of illness they can be deathly ill. I have noticed with a couple of my hedgehogs who were terminally ill that they started to sleep near their food bowls and stop sleeping in their sleeping areas. I think they just don't feel well enough to move very far from their food and water sources.

Good luck, and keep looking for a vet. Whenever you see blood it means that a vet visit should be done as soon as possible.


----------



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll check out the diet section and get her some new food tomorrow. It's very confusing for a company too put out a food labeled hedgehog food and then for someone at petsmart recommending it. I actually asked what would be a good cat food and then he said we actually have hedgehog food. Obviously, the people here are more adapt with hedgehogs and I will go with the suggestion.

She actually didn't sleep at her bowl she only laid there for about 5 minutes then did her rounds again and ran back into her little home. I feel really bad right now like responsible for her being ill. I didn't realize how important the temperature was for them I knew they needed to be warm but, I figured it was warm enough down her. Hopefully, she can be nursed back to health after her vet visit and I can get a space heater too keep it at the right temperature for her. Having a blanket and a heating pad is not the ideal set up.

I'll let you guys know how the vet visit goes Im really hoping they are open tomorrow if they are Ill be going in first thing.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You aren't going to get different advice just because you go to a different forum. The only thing you were judged on was because you said you spent too much money on Christmas and were unable to take her to the vet. I'm glad you have found a way to take her to the vet as that is what she needs. 

To accurately diagnose the source of her bleeding she should be sedated and a fine needle inserted into her bladder and some urine drawn off to be tested for blood and bacteria. If there is no blood in the urine, then the bleeding is from her uterus. Unfortunately, with her possibly having a URI, she won't be able to be sedated. She will probably just be given antibiotic which hopefully will cure the URI and hopefully the bleeding if it is a urinary tract infection. 

If the bleeding does prove to be uterine, antibiotic may or may not help. Often a uterine infection is the first sign of impending uterine cancer. If it is a uterine infection, the blood may go away only to return in a few weeks or months. 

I hope you will be able to get some answers and a cure. Be prepared though, if this is a uterine issue, she will need to be spayed.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You are not responsible for uterine issues if that is what she has. It would happen regardless of temperature. Stress often causes URI's so simply switching homes could do it and if she got cool, it wouldn't help. 

A less expensive to operate heating option is a ceramic heat emitter with a thermostat. Although more expensive to buy initially, you will quickly save the price of it by saving on the amount of electricity it uses compared to a space heater. There are a few threads on here about heat emitter setups.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Pet stores often give bad information. There are a lot of books published and still being sold that actually contain harmful information about pet hedgehogs. There is also a lot of bad information still on the web. The best thing you can do is research, ask questions and use your best judgment. If something doesn't sound right, question it. 

If she has an infection, don't blame yourself. Bacteria is everywhere and it happens. As long as you recognize she needs a vet and you get her treatment, you are doing good. 

Nancy, I haven't experienced any uterine problems in a hedgehog yet (touch wood). She had babies what 3.5 months ago? Is it possible that this blood could be a complication from that pregnancy?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is possible that she is having baby related issues. Perhaps there is a retained fetus which can cause them to go septic. Chances of it happening this long after is more unlikely but not impossible. I also forgot when I posted above that she was with a male until recently so there could be complications from that. 

Bowdon, are you counting her kibble so you know exactly how much she is eating? Loss of appetite is one of the major indicators that something is going wrong.


----------



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

Unfortunately, the food I am giving her now which I will be switching isn't in kibble form. It's got little black pebbles in which I am assuming is insect parts and dried up fruits and veggies. I also gave her some shredded carrots 2 nights ago which she instantly gobbled up. Loss of appetite doesn't seem to be her issue. I pick her up every 6-8 hours to check her underbelly for blood and as soon as I put her down she runs straight to the food bowl and also drinks some water. She's eating quite a bit so thats not an issue as of yet. The air in her enclosure is staying warm with the blanket over it so, thats a solution until tomorrow and I'll look into the ceramic heater. I dont want to hide her cute face under a blanket all the time. It was warm enough in my apartment last night that I could sit comfortable in shorts but, the floor is still cold being a basement apartment. She's up off the ground obviously and hopefully thats not affecting her living area.

Would it be ok too give her a small chunk of turkey? Im just trying to keep her strong. I really hope the vet is open tomorrow so I can get this looked after.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Turkey unseasoned of course is a fine treat and many hedgies love turkey.


----------



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

So, when I got in she ate then she went back in her little hut and I noticed her poking her nose out underneath it haha so I lifted it up gave her some fresh food and some banana chips and she is just mowing down I think she ate a whole chip. Going to give her some turkey and yup it's unseasoned I just give her a small amount though. I should also note that since I have kept her cage warmer the sneezes and the snot has gone down. When she was just out I was watching her and no sneezes or snots. Not out of the woods yet she had some blood on her blanket in her hut.


----------



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

Sorry, for replying so much but, I just put turkey in her cage and without 10 seconds she instantly came out of her hut and is owning it. I didnt go overboard didnt even give fill up my palm maybe like a 1/4 of a palms worth and I got big hands.


----------



## Bowdon (Dec 24, 2008)

Just got back in from the vets. We managed to find an emergency one and went there. The vet didn't seem to concerned with her stuffyness he said she isn't wheezing or anything and that in oxygen intake seems fine. We got a multi-spectrum anti biotic with him and hopefully within the next 48 hours we don't see blood anymore from her urinary tract otherwise she'll have to go back in again for X-rays. He did mention that she's a bit over weight so, we'll have to start monitoring her food intake a little more. She's eating far too much haha!


----------

